# Do your cat's like to play in boxes?



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky loves to play in boxes, and he even likes to squeeze into them, it's really cute/funny! He especially loves to play in a box after i put some cat nip in it :smiles


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine likes bags


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Maus Phd said:


> Mine likes bags


Cute  Rocky likes paper bags


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

She likes those cloth bags


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My kitties LOVE boxes


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Maus plays fetch


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If Pepper can get 4 paws into anything.. the rest of her squeezes in next. Boxes, bags, suitcases, cabinets, baskets, shelving, cubbyholes, bowls, stew pots.. you name it.. she is in it.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm with Botany on that one. It's amazing what Cinder can fit into.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Just last night Tuffy was trying to sqeeze into a box three times too small for him - LoL - It was hilarious watching him try all different ways of trying to fit before he gave up.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi is more of a paper bag kind of guy.....


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

awww meezer lover your cat is sooo cute. Cutie loves boxs, bags thought she like to try to eat the boxs but l don't late her do so.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Lola likes to climb inside anything bag or box-like. I even found her huddled inside my roommate's purse once. Whenever I look inside a bag to see if she's in it, she always does this shifty look, like she's hoping if we don't make eye contact I won't be able to see her.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

My guys are box fans too...or anything else they can squeeze into


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

@paul - I *love* 'Rosie's House'.

MowMow loves boxes, but only newly arrived fresh boxes. Once he's rubbed on them, played in them and slept in them they become old and he wants nothing to do with them. If I order him gifts from online he's way more interested in the box it came in than the gift.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

aster and cody seem to not discriminate! they love bags, boxes, and even bowls (learned this yesterday lol). and they like chewing on them!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Did someone say BOXES!? Rochelle just loves boxes!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Does containers count?










@Time Bandit: OMG I see a cute ball of hair.. and it has eyes! =D So cute!
@Paul: Awwww!!!


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Bertie just *loves* boxes! We usually have 2 or 3 on the go at all times...

(This is my favourite pic of him ever! Bertie's the little tea pot!)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Diet Sunkist. Now with added kitteh










What you can't see is the huge opening in the BIG box. But my diva chose the tiny one to sit in.











And Miss Cleo, who loves boxes, any size, any shape


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG the Sunkist is hilarious!!!

I also love "Rosie's House"


----------

